# Solved: Calculate Age in VB6



## riyaspro (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I need a function, which will get Date of Birth and Result the Age.
Can some one help me.

Thanks,

Riyas


----------



## riyaspro (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry guys, I got it already after searching the forum.


----------

